# Not preening vent properly and oil build up at uropygial gland



## PetiteLola (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi budgie lovers,

I've been meaning to write about this issue that I've been having with my Lola for quite a while now...

Lola is about 10-11 years old and is in general good health and good behavior. I've been feeding her Harrison's high potency bird food for about the past 9 years with millet as a treat and green leafage from time to time.

For the past year or so, often her poops sticks to her vent feathers and she doesn't seem to be able to reach the area to clean it approprietely. It hasn't really caused an issue, except that she ends up getting huge balls of poop weighing her down. So, I frequently take it off from her. She takes bath, but also doesn't manage to get it off that way either. So, from time to time, when I see it get too caked up, I have to put her under the water tap and clean it. Which she totally hates and then is nervous/stressed until she goes to bed.

At some point, I was wrapping her in regular hand towels to do this and she's ended up getting her toes stuck in the fabric and it seems like it sort of broke some toes. She can still move them, but now they are crooked. So, now I wrap her in dish towel cloth that has no fabric in which she can get caught.

I had to clean her yesterday and while doing this, I took out a lump which I thought was poop, but then realized that the texture was very slimy and it wasn't in the vent area. I freaked out and then started looking online at what this could be. I figured, because of the area where I found it and texture, that it's probably a preen oil build up.

So, now here are my questions...

1. Would the caked poop and oil build up be due to her being aged and not being able to reach these area properly?

2. If you don't think that qst 1 is possible, than what would be the explanation to both these situations ? (I referred to her diet and general demeanour at beginning of post)

3. Have any of you ever experienced this?

4. What would you recommend? Do I need to do anything or leave it be and keep washing her like I've been doing.

I will try to post pictures when possible. For now, I only have pictures of her crooked toes.

Thank you in advance for your welcomed advice!

So here are both pictures that I just took.

Please keep in mind that these pictures were taken after the clean up that I did yesterday.

So yesterday, there was alot lot more poop and there was a huge lump of oily slimy dark yellow matter on the uropygial gland area.

She scratches her vent a whole lot with her feet.

I'm not hugely worried, but still worried as I don't want my baby to be ill... :green budgie::yellow:

Thanks all.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Mireille,

Have you taken Lola in to see an Avian Vet to properly address these problems?

If not, I strongly suggest you do so.
Her vent area looks quite swollen and sore.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.

When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.*


----------



## PetiteLola (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Debbie,

I've taken her to the avian vet in the past, but last time was about a year and a half ago. So, before the poopy thing started.

She had an infection once because she had some eggshell that she didn't manage to expulse, but I don't think this is related as this poop thing has been going on for about 1 year.

Do you think that the uropygial gland area looks normal?

I'll make an appointment with the avian vet, which will probably be for next weekend. In the mean time, I would still like to get your opinion.

Thanks again.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I don't think she looks normal and I do believe her problems may be related to the problem she experienced a year ago.

I believe it is very important that you have her seen my an Avian Vet to get the proper diagnosis.

Any "opinions" you get on a forum are just that. The members are not trained professionals and you need someone who is trained in Avian Medicine in the case of your little girl.

By the way -- You may call me Deborah or Deb or Faery -- but please don't call me "Debbie".

Best wishes!*


----------



## PetiteLola (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry Deb, I have a friend with the same name as you that I call Debbie all the time.

As previously mentionned, I will take her to the avian vet. I know that all I am getting here are opinions, but that's what I need/want until I take her to her appointment.

I want to know if any of you guys have experienced or seen something like this. The preen oil is what got me worried the most.

I've looked online for about 6 hours if not more to try to find pictures of birds with similar things and found nothing.

Nothing on the preen oil buildup and no one writing about a similar situation.

About the vent poop, I've read or seen somewhat similar, but not quite. 

She doesn't have diarrhea, eats and drinks normally. It's been going on for about a year, her behavious never changed.

She's old, and she doesn't stand as straight as she used to, so I figured that her vent being dirty was linked to her probably having arthrosis and not being able to reach as well to clean it.

When she had eggshell stuck, it made her really sick and quickly. She had no poop vent thing. I understand how it could still be related and have completly different symptoms. But I just didn't think there was really anything to worry about until now.


----------



## PetiteLola (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi all,

So vet appointment went great.

Lola is fine but has some arthrosis due to her age.

She has a bit of an infection with her preen oil gland which is most likely caused by the fact that she has trouble reaching it to clean it up. Tiny infection gastro intestinal infection too which make her poop stickier and so harder for her to clean as well. Infection is tiny but long lasting because of her old age she's not able to kick it out herself.

So all in all she's doing really great and will be getting pain meds for her arthrosis and antibiotics.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Mireille,

I'm glad to hear the vet visit went well and that Lola is doing great! Excellent news. :hug:*


----------

